# Java <-> C#



## Josty_de (15. Dez 2003)

C# ist j noch nicht lange dabei, Java schon.
Trotzdem springen viele auf den Microsoft Trend auf
Ist er denn wirklich besser
auch jetzt nach der Einführungsphase ??


Markus


----------



## AlArenal (15. Dez 2003)

Ich glaube man macht es sich zu einfach, einfahc zu sagen "X ist besser als Y". Für mich ist C# derzeit uninteressant. Ich bin es gewohnt mit Open Source zu arbeiten. Da gibt es eine Menge produktionsreifer und kostenloser Tools, mit denen ich es gewohnt bin zu arbeiten und mit denen ich gerne arbeite. Andere mögen mehr aus dem MS-Umfeld kommen, entwickleln speziell für die MS-Plattform, ich bin eben Unixer. Für mich ist es ein Graus eine Windows-Kiste ins Internet zu stellen. Windows-Server im Intranet sind dagegen okay.

Man kann sich einfach nicht immer mit allem beschäftigen und auf allen Gebieten Experte sein. Für mich persönlich kommt der Wechsel auf MS derzeit nicht in Frage. Und mit der zunehmenden Vernetzung der Schwellenländer, wo auf kostenfreie Software gebaut wird, halte ich Java für eine Plattform, die sicher weiteren Zulauf erfahren wird und peu a peu auch weitere Gebiete erreichen wird.

Java und C# werden beide ihre Märkte finden und dort eingesetzt werden. Wichtiger als die Plattform werden in Zukunft die freien Standards sein, die für die Koexistenz und Kooperation der vielen Systeme sorgen werden.


----------

